

Obama administration advising local police to stay quiet on Stingray tech - sehugg
https://news.yahoo.com/us-pushing-local-cops-stay-174613067.html;_ylt=AwrBJR4e65lTwmEAb7zQtDMD

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7885177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7885177).

Please don't editorialize titles, as the HN guidelines ask.

------
winslow
The entire government has gone rogue against it's own citizens. Quite
disgusting to watch.

